# TAN INJECTION



## jake payne (Jul 2, 2008)

has any one had the tan injection and is it any good.. Dose it last long ?

heard you have a few in 1 week then top up once a week after that. Is that

true. and of course is it safe ?


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

Do some research on Melanotan.


----------



## Stevee1436114546 (Jan 11, 2008)

its funny how people say going on sunbeds is unsafe. and injecting yourself with a chemical that changes your skin colour-is. using the sunbed has the same effect as going out on a sunny day. the media portrays sunbeds as cancer causers if uv light killed us, humans would be extinct by now. think of all the people who go out in the sun hours a day, do they all die? use sunbeds, once a week, dont set it to laser strength or whatever. thats it. dont inject yourself.....


----------



## matadorable (Nov 28, 2008)

I heard about this injection a long time ago, i'd say 15 years ago on on an Aussie show called Beyond2000 so I'm guessing they have had along time to research it. I'm dying to try it, but I don't really like the idea of hiding the pumps and pins from the BF in the freezer. I'm bound to get found out like everything else I hide!


----------



## Dezmyster (Nov 28, 2008)

My brother can lie in the sun all week and still be white so he herd about this mellotan11. He took it and no joke within two weeks he was golden brown so it really works.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Melanotan 1 has been around for a long time it was developed in Oz to help against the sun and fair skin people, Melanotan II was developed in the University of Arkansas for the use in male infertility to say this has not been tested is false both types have been tested.

weird how when it hit the media in this country they failed to give the reasons and who developed it....you can say well "i am not putting it in my body because it could harm me" yet millions smoke and drink every day knowing both can kill you......


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i love the stuff to be honest. ive never had a tan in my life and i lived in spain for 6 months. now i have a good tan .


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Ive used on and off for 2 years, and im massive and good looking and super strong,plus im a fantastic [email protected] both for women and men

I attribute it all to MT2


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Ive used on and off for 2 years, and im massive and good looking and super strong,plus im a fantastic [email protected] both for women and men
> 
> I attribute it all to MT2


lmao :lol:  :lol: :lol:

I think I'll be investing in some mt2


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Ive used on and off for 2 years, and im massive and good looking and super strong,plus im a fantastic [email protected] both for women and men
> 
> I attribute it all to MT2


Do you really use MT2?

Do you inject it into the fat as there is so much and you are so dark?

ROTFL:lol: :lol:


----------



## petethemanc (Sep 18, 2007)

Ive used it a few times now, 0.25mg for 7 days then 1mg a day for 15 days having a tanning session once in that time and i went brown as fook. Better off taking it at night though as the nausea makes you feel like ****e. Also gives you boners from hell.......not a bad thing though.


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

my doctor at he main hosptle advised me on useing it . after i had a bad dose of skin cancer instead\of hammering sunbeds and the sun , so it cant be that bad eh , oh bthats right the dickheads in charge of the country cant make money on us with it YET ie taxes ?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

It is legal lbelieve in Australia nd America BUT they will not legalise it over here because they will not sanction a cosmetic drug you have to inject yourself. HOWEVER word of warning.your sex drive goes insane while its working BUT then dies to non existant when your coming off.......trust me been on it for nearly 8 months, it does work tho my wife who NEVER tans looked fantastic on them.


----------

